# Cervix slightly dilated @ 16 weeks HELP!!!



## bex600

Hi Everyone,

I posted this on the second trimester board but thought it might be better on this forum?

I am 16 weeks pregnant and last week had to go to A&E because i had some dark brown spotting. They checked the baby and it was fine but they noticed that my lower cervix was slightly dilated by 7mm. I went back again yesterday for another ultrasound and there was no change in my cervix so the consultant said that there is no need to worry and to carry on as normal. They said that this could just be 'normal' for my cervix and putting a cerclage in could cause more problems than needed. Obviously I am a bit worried and just wondered if anyone has had a similar problem?

Thanks in advance,
Bex


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Bex - just to clarify hun, when you say the second ultrasound showed no change in your cervix, do you mean it was still at 7mm dilated, or that it looks completely closed again? Let me know and I'll see if I can help xxx


----------



## bex600

Hi Lizzie,

It was still dilated 7mm. They didn't seem concerned by it though but obviously I am going out of my mind with worry because I've read a lot of horror stories on google!

xx


----------



## faun

Is this your first pregnancy? As if its a second or more the cervix can be slightly open throughout the whole pregnancy.


----------



## bex600

It is my first pregnancy. I've read that second pregnancy's can go full term with a slightly open cervix so does that mean mine will be ok if it stays as it is? The consultant said that because we don't know what are cervix is like before pregnancy that it may always have been like this and it may be normal for my body. I'm so worried about losing my baby though. xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Bex - sorry for late reply hun, been super busy today ;)

I had a dilated cervix and bulging membranes in my second pregnancy discovered at 23wks, had an emergency stitch placed, and made it to 24. I had a doctor willing to place a stitch at that late stage when many others won't attempt it - thankfully it bought us an extra week and my daughter is now a healthy 6yr old :) I also had a stitch placed in my most recent pregnancy (twins) at 12wks and made it to 38wks.

Ok - your cervix is currently dilated, but if I understand you correctly it is dilated at the bottom and not the top? Towards the end of pregnancy, a cervix begins to soften, thin out and slowly dilate from the top down (funneling). If a cervix is incompetent then this starts to happen (without contractions) anywhere from 15 to 24wks. It literally "gives way" under the growing weight of the baby.

I don't think that this is what's happening with youl because your cervix is open at the bottom, much like it is after a woman has previously given birth. Your doc is probably uncertain himself and is operating a "wait and see" approach on the basis that you haven't gone on to dilate further, and the pregnancy is still healthy. 

I personally would push a bit more towards having a stitch just in case, but obviously you can't insist on this, and as your doc already mentioned this can cause more problems than not if your particular issue is not incompetent cervix. 

A stitch is placed about half way up the cervix and pulled tight like a purse string, so it would be possible to place one above the opened section, and it would certainly prevent it opening further (top down). I think your doc was referring to the possibility of infection in placing a stitch in an already open cervix, when in fact it may be better to leave well alone, and that is always a risk once your cervix has opened even slightly.

What is important is that you have a good length of closed cervix leading up to your uterus, since this is what prevents infection from travelling north - as it stands, you do and the opening is at the bottom - not currently a risk.

I am not an expert hun, so don't want to push you down a road that isn't right for you, but it might be worth asking a few more questions if nothing else to put your mind at rest. I would say that at the moment there is nothing immediately to worry about, but if you do feel any increased vaginal pressure/bulging sensations, and/or you get any extra discharge/bleeding, then to go immediately to get checked out again.

Are they scanning you again soon? Incidentally, did he do an internal scan? 

Hope this message isn't too garbled and makes some sense? I am exhausted and aware that I'm not putting "pen to paper" very well :)

Try to relax my sweet - it is frightening, but at the moment things are still ok xxx


----------



## bex600

Hi Lizzie,

Thank you for replying. Its a great help to get your opinion. It is the bottom end of my cervix that is slightly dilated - the doctor said its not the part near the baby. They didn't seem like they thought there was any need to put a stitch in so I'm hoping that it doesn't dilate anymore. They've not asked me to go back for anymore scans now just my 20 week one in another 4 weeks time. I really hope I don't have any more problems as I've been going out of my mind worrying. I just want to enjoy being pregnant! Xxx


----------

